# Is this a picture of your pyramid?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a picture taken by "firefishvideo" on Tuesday of a local pyramid. He and "no woryz" collected over 100 lionfish on this one reef. Your reef(s) may be infested as well.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I'm going to start dropping larger sabiki rigs on the coops I've found. You think they'd hit hit those.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy smokes !!!!! What can or should I say what do we do? How did this happen? Please educate me...


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

What's an estimated time it takes to clean a LF?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

PurpleNGold said:


> What's an estimated time it takes to clean a LF?


15-20 minutes for a pyramid.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm kind of waiting for the post that says "Maintenance programs for your private spots, reasonable rates and contact us at ....."


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Kim said:


> I'm kind of waiting for the post that says "Maintenance programs for your private spots, reasonable rates and contact us at ....."


 I will pay $20 to ride on the reef owners boat. I will clean up to 3 reefs. I will carry NO GPS enabled devices. I get to keep 1 grouper and the lionfish.

I will also provide the reef owner with HD video of their reefs.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Who we gonna call. Lionfish busters!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Saying "local" I'm assuming you are referring to panhandle area


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Saying "local" I'm assuming you are referring to panhandle area


I wasn't with them, but yes, they were out of Pensacola pass.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes these are P'cola pictures & fish.... 20-22 miles SxSE in about 100-115 feet of water.....


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> This is a picture taken by "firefishvideo" on Tuesday of a local pyramid. He and "no woryz" collected over 100 lionfish on this one reef. Your reef(s) may be infested as well.


 I've looked at some of mine and they are infested as well. Not that bad last time I saw though.

I am already thinking about scheduling "maintenance dives" to go slay some lionfish and dig a few reefs out of the sand that have subsided.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Depth charges!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

startzc said:


> Depth charges!


I know you are just joking BUT if anyone was stupid enough to use any explosive it would anialate the eco system in short time it kills every living organism in the blast area. Look at the med. It still hasen't in shallow water recovered from dynamite fishing. Plus the entire US has sensors to detect an explosion in the water.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe one of those electric probes the FWC biologist use.


----------

